# So this book I'm reading at my therapist's request...



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

...kind of sucks.

I'm not going to lie. It blows. :lol

I'm almost embarrassed to be reading it, but I'll do it for her sake and then practice assertiveness by explaining my objections.

I've read quite a few excellent books from recommendations on SAS, but this book is utter crap (pseudoscientific BS from an author who comes across as an infomercial guru). :lol

The downside is that it is putting some serious doubts now in my mind about the quality of my therapist. I'm really new at therapy (this is my first therapist), but if this is the sort of thing my therapist wants me to be following, thanks but no thanks. 

It's now talking about "sorcerors." I shrek you not! :rofl

So here's my plan: I feel pressure to not criticize the book or say it's not helpful to me out of the desire to please and approval-seek with the therapist. I've identified that, which is precisely why should do exactly that. If she is offended or bothered, then she is clearly not a therapist who will work with me, as this is not my idea of how to treat the unique challenges I face (nor is it scientific or peer-reviewed).

Comments?? Suggestions??


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Whats it called? Erm dude .. yeah ... uh wow. It sounds like some sort of cosmic reordering thing. Erm ...

Thats explains why she thought CBT was 'heady' ... 

Oh hell I dunno. When I first tried any sort of therapy I was 17. It Was Applied Kinesiology. It is the biggest load of crap you have ever seen and it cost me $100 for a session. Unfortunately, lessons get learned .... Hummmph. Well ya never know, she might have some other tricks up her sleeve. Ask if she HAS EXPERIENCE in Client Cenrted / Rogerian, or psychodynamic therapy, or perhaps Transference Focused Therapy ... Client Centred would be the best of the bad bunch IMO ....

Yanno, in the UK we clearly have it easier in the fining a therapist field. Is there not a central website for all the registered practitioners of each therapy?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Whats it called? Erm dude .. yeah ... uh wow. It sounds like some sort of cosmic reordering thing. Erm ...
> 
> Thats explains why she thought CBT was 'heady' ...
> 
> ...


"The Power of Intention"

It's about all this sci-fi force field crap that you could easily just make up for a movie script. It's full of vague, deified words that are capitalized randomly, like Source. Everything is so laughably and arbitrarily defined and quite nonsensical/fluffy. A full page or two will go by with _nothing_ substantial being communicated.

I feel like at best, this is going to ultimately just give me a chance to do a social experiment regarding assertiveness (fight that subjugation) in speaking my mind and telling her this isn't doing it for me.

To the best of my knowledge, there is no such universal site to break down therapists by practice area here in the U.S. (we suck). I found this office through Psychology Today through the search function:

http://therapists.psychologytoday.com/r ... search.php

I must say though, this is really killing my confidence in my therapist's credentials and/or knowledge in the most up-to-date methodology for modern psychology (the actual science rather than the informercially pop-psych BS).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You know, I want something CBT-based. While I was getting some great benefits out of learning how to open up and share, and that's still valid progress, I desperately want some action-oriented gameplans.

Yep, I'm going to tell her all of this. If she can't provide it, I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hm Wayne Dyer. I have found some of his tapes kind of interesting, but have never really got too excited. Umm .. a review:



> I have suffered badly from depression for several years, and I have even attempted suicide on a number of occassions. I find it very hard to trust people because of all the times that I have been used and abused, this book has really helped me turn my life around and now I see that as long as I am happy with me the person I was and am ment to be, what does it matter what anybody else thinks. I am now more in control of my life than I ever was, and it is all thanks to this book. I know I still have a long way to go but I am on the right road - and I am finally happy with who I am and where I am going. Thank You DR Wayne Dyer for allowing me to see that I am worth while, and who cares what anybody else thinks - if they don't like you, then nobody's perfect.


I dunno dude. Ive not read it. Hes a good motivational author, but I can hardly see how you would need to pay a therapist to help you with this - its a pretty run of the mill self help book. :stu I dunno. The reviews all read a bit too similar too .... but hey, if it can cure suicidal patients ... Maybe Dyer will get his own research grant soon.

He is bit in the ayurvedic meditation / conscioussness movement, along with Deepak Chopra. They seel a lot of copies to housewives globally.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> You know, I want something CBT-based. While I was getting some great benefits out of learning how to open up and share, and that's still valid progress, I desperately want some action-oriented gameplans.
> 
> Yep, I'm going to tell her all of this. If she can't provide it, I'll look elsewhere.


It would be nice to retain an emotional focus. Maybe if you could find someone whose main speciality was CBT, but also did Rogerian etc? I think its important that you still follow that emotional expression route, whilst its just starting to bud  After all, if its THAT ITSELF that is the core of your troubles, then CBT wont help


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It has "Oprah Book Club" written all over it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:agree


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I want something CBT-based. While I was getting some great benefits out of learning how to open up and share, and that's still valid progress, I desperately want some action-oriented gameplans.
> ...


A schema therapist who is very experienced with emo dep/inhib in addition to the others in my dubbed Big 5 would be best, but that's a pipedream, at least in 2008 Cleveland Ohio.

This sucks.

At least I'm doing well by myself with acting to meet others.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Did you contact the Schema People in NY?

If you did, and they said no -

POOP

But YAY for books


----------

